
Shop Walmart and more of your favorite stores, faster - janober
https://www.blog.google/products/assistant/shop-walmart-and-more-your-favorite-stores-faster/
======
spraak
Wow, I never knew about Google Express. I've been using Amazon Prime Now to
get my groceries, so this makes things even easier.

------
RestlessMind
Why is this flagged and dead? This looks like a legit link (Google's official
blog), about a legit topic (E-Commerce).

~~~
frik
Unfortunately. It's a very important news. I don't understand what's going on
here.

------
bhhaskin
Google is slowly working on taking over the world, or at least the internet.
It is scary how much power we give them.

------
neotek
I sure wish Australia had something, anything, that came even close to the
experience of Google Express or Amazon Prime.

Grocery delivery is typically limited to specific supermarkets or online
stores with high delivery costs and horrendously shitty web apps that do
everything they can to get in the way of you actually making a purchase.

I just want to be able to click a single button and have something I need show
up on my doorstep the next day, instead of having to pay $20 per delivery just
to have some underpaid Australia Post courier toss the parcel somewhere into
my yard from the street several days after it was due to arrive.

------
r00fus
I love Google Express, but it seems that they keep getting further from the
ideal.

While I wasn't thrilled with the subscription, the advantages of a simple $15
order size made it less of a hassle.

And I still can't get groceries from them.

~~~
spraak
Try Amazon Prime Now for groceries. Where I live [1] they are partnered with
Sprouts (which is similar to Whole Foods). Or Instacart.

Edit1: [1] In Los Angeles Edit2: What do you mean by subscription? They still
seem to have an order minimum (that varies by store).

------
klondike_
I can see how this could be mutually beneficial for both Google and Walmart.
Both of them are trying to compete with Amazon and Alexa, and this gives
Google Home shopping capabilities as well as promoting Walmart's online
offerings.

